# Phoenix the Hairy Monster



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

He's a very handsome boy!!! He looks very proud of his new do.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

My goodness! That tail is magnificent!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Very handsome and gotta love the tuff man harley collar  Very nice  Judging by his tail he must have really had a lot of hair


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Handsome boy. Love his feet!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

VERY handsome! Did you scissor everything or use clippers a bit on the body? Gosh he looks so nice, wish I could get this plush look for mine.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

what a handsome boy!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I used a 1/2" comb on his back and middle. Scissored the rest. We are blessed with great coat so plush just happens. Nothing I did, it's all him  Thanks for the nice comments. I love my boy.


----------

